# NREMT renewal.



## mace85 (Dec 28, 2009)

I am up for my first NREMT-B renewal. I am working on my CE's. I need 48 hours and a 24 hour refresher. I have 2 questions. First, if I am getting 24 hours of refresher courses (for the NR and the state) do those hours count towards my CE's? And also if I renew online do I need to mail in copies of all my CE records?


----------



## TccEMT (Dec 30, 2009)

No and No.


----------



## EMSLaw (Dec 30, 2009)

You need 24 hours core PLUS 48 hours elective, for a total of 72.  So, you need 48 credits in addition to the core refresher.


----------



## TccEMT (Jan 2, 2010)

You can get 24 of the 48 hours online if you also.
Just check Google, there are tones of places (just make sure the CE is good for the NREMT also).

Also check with your boss, I've worked at hospitals that would not sign my recert forms because they did not the NREMT was worth their or my time (I disagree but you get the point).


----------



## Jeremy89 (Jan 5, 2010)

Has anyone heard of the NREMT renewal TEST?  I got a letter about it awhile ago and am due to renew in March.  I could probably get all the CE's between school and all these inservices at work, but I think the test would be much easier.  Has anyone taken it, let alone heard of it?


----------



## TccEMT (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes, I've heard of it, also _heard_ thats its the same as the first test you took.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 5, 2010)

Jeremy89 said:


> Has anyone heard of the NREMT renewal TEST?  I got a letter about it awhile ago and am due to renew in March.  I could probably get all the CE's between school and all these inservices at work, but I think the test would be much easier.  Has anyone taken it, let alone heard of it?



Yes. Recert by examination is essentially taking the NREMT exam again. This counts, if I remember correctly, as all 72 hours of your CMEs (refresher+extra CMEs). You still, however, need to have your skills signed off by your training officer. This will be done on a special application that they will send you after you pass the exam.

However, check with your local licensing agency first. Depending on where you are, your licensing agency might not accept the recertification by exam option for renewing your license.


----------



## MedicSqrl (Jan 5, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Waiting on the promised community reforms is like waiting for Godot..



Awesome quote..


----------



## Jeremy89 (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks all!!

I figured it might be a little shorter or easier (yeah right) since its just a renewal. Oh well... one can dream...


----------

